# Course recomendations for comparison of machines/grinders etc



## tomloaf (Mar 25, 2016)

I think I like my coffee but it seems that I am a little child with regard my knowledge and undertaking.

From what I am reading/being told it seems the following factors are the really things that effect the coffee flavour other than the obvious beans, Fresh grind vs pre ground, how "good" a grinder you have, different machines (drip, French press, espressos) and which version of each (cost).

What I would relay like would be a day course tasting where someone has gives me lots of tasters of the exact same bean that has been fresh or pre ground. Ground using different machines (low, mid high cost). Brewed using different machines, drip, French press, and espresso machine (low, mid high cost). Then possible start looking at different beans and roasting types but I know lots of supplier who already do this last bit.

From the above I think I would be able to work out what is the best value for money for me. If I taste the different between a £20 grinder and a £300 grinder and thin "WOW" then I would be convinced to spend the money but might think that the difference between a £1000 espresso machine and a £20 French press is "meh" then why spend the extra money.

Can anyone recommend a course what I can do this in the UK?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No such thing exists as far as I am aware.

French Press vs Espresso = 2 very different brewing methods

You cannot compare the two


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

How do you drink your coffee now and what do you like in it?

Some things, such as grinding just before brewing and using freshly roasted beans, are taken as granted on this forum. I don't think anyone with taste buds wouldn't be able to tell a difference after few cups.

You can order pour overs/French press/espresso etc. in cafes that sell beans and compare the results at home. You will then be able to tell whether technique/gear/water/etc. makes any difference to you or not.


----------



## tomloaf (Mar 25, 2016)

Glenn said:


> No such thing exists as far as I am aware.
> 
> French Press vs Espresso = 2 very different brewing methods
> 
> You cannot compare the two


They are different i agree but you cna compare the too as I am guessing I woul rpefer one over the other and if so by how much (am I willing to pay the extra money and time for the kit)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where are you based Tom?


----------



## tomloaf (Mar 25, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Where are you based Tom?


Near Colchester Essex


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Probably worth breaking this down into two separate tasting days. Brewed coffee on one and Espresso on another.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Go to a decent cafe try some espressos try some pour over . Unlikely they will serve the same bean for both but you may get an idea of what your preference of brew is ( filter espressos etc )

Other than that but my a decent hand grinder like a knock one and you'll have something they not a bad alrounder .

Fresh forums coffee will Always trump pre ground


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oh and There is no magical formula of £50 more gets me 30 percent more tasty . Some of the difference in price will be down to function as opposed to " quality of grind "

Set yourself a budget - be happy to spend it and do a little reading and tasting

Plus tasty coffee is down to fresh Decent quality coffee - decent water and and understanding of how to get the best from any brew method you use .


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

In addition to the great suggestions above, your other option, Tom, would be for a Forum member to invite you round to demo their kit and compare methods.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Or head to the London Coffee Festival in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Or head to the London Coffee Festival in a couple of weeks.


In the past has not always Haf the right conditions for people to to produce uber tasty coffee all day


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you were closer I would have invited you around for a session.

Even tasting the same bean over various extraction methods will take time as dialling in for maximum impact from each brewing method is not an easy task.

There is a massive difference between a £30 and £200 grinder though

Much less so when comparing £300-700 or £1500-2000 range


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mrboots2u said:


> In the past has not always had the right conditions for people to to produce uber tasty coffee all day


The water supply and huge variances in temperature are part of the issue

Plus on top of that is the number of questions being shouted out whilst concentrating on brewing a coffee

Its a challenge to be friendly and professional at the same time when trying to showcase your beans at a trade event


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe that's where Cup North scores with it being less busy (I wouldn't think the water is any better, though).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

To be successful you need to bring in your own water.


----------

